# ماذا تعرف عن Engineering Basics



## طارق بويرق (14 سبتمبر 2007)

عزيزي المهندس 

ماذا تعرف عن Engineering Basics


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (14 سبتمبر 2007)

الأخ طارق بويرق .

تحية طيبة .

الموضوع اكثر من رائع ولايستغني عنه المهندس في حياته العملية .

جزاك الله خيرا وتسلم لنا .

سنثبت الموضوع لأهميته .

البغدادي .:55:


----------



## طارق بويرق (14 سبتمبر 2007)

انا سعيد لمرورك وتثبيتك للموضوع


----------



## محمد حسن نصر (15 سبتمبر 2007)

الف الف شكر على المجهود يا نجم


----------



## fadi kabes (15 سبتمبر 2007)

الموضوع ممتاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااز


----------



## وليد عزمي عوض احمد (15 سبتمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م/محمد لطفي (15 سبتمبر 2007)

شكرا اخي وبارك الله فيك


----------



## سنان عبد الغفار (15 سبتمبر 2007)

موضوع جميل جدا يحوي الكثير من الاختصارات في القوانين مشكور اخي وبارك الله فيك ونحن بأنتظار مزيدك


----------



## هشام محمود حربى (16 سبتمبر 2007)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## مهندس/كرم ماجورة (17 سبتمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## أبوفاس (18 سبتمبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## mansour2000 (18 سبتمبر 2007)

it could be it if we changed it


----------



## المرابع (18 سبتمبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## bader_m (19 سبتمبر 2007)

الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## محمود2009 (20 سبتمبر 2007)

مشكوور أخى الكريم وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## الطالب الهندسي (20 سبتمبر 2007)

اخي طارق بارك الله فيك على هدا النقل 
وبارك الله فيك وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## هندسة الجادرية (21 سبتمبر 2007)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووورررر اخوكم المهندس المبتدأ


----------



## عمران (22 سبتمبر 2007)

شكررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررراااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## احمد سمير توفيق (23 سبتمبر 2007)

الف الف شكر على المجهود


----------



## ابو يزن العسيري (24 سبتمبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك موضوع جميل ومفيد جدا جدا.


----------



## islam2a (24 سبتمبر 2007)

Great file
thanks alot


----------



## محمد حسن نصر (25 سبتمبر 2007)




----------



## iraqi engineer (26 سبتمبر 2007)

thank uuuuuuuuuu


----------



## ياسر قضيب (26 سبتمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## eng_hazem123 (28 سبتمبر 2007)

Thankssssssssssssssssss Man


----------



## engrado (3 أكتوبر 2007)

]جزاك الله خير الجزاء وجعله في ميزان حسناتك]


----------



## م/عمرو السيد (5 أكتوبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م.محمد عبد العزيز (5 أكتوبر 2007)

ممتازة بارك الله فيك

جزاك الله خيرا 
على قدر صغرها ولكنها رائعة


----------



## mai_hafez (5 أكتوبر 2007)

موضوع جامد جدا
ربنا يباركلك


----------



## elmalwany (5 أكتوبر 2007)

موضوع رائع
بارك اللة فيكوجزاكم خير الجزاء
كل عام وأنتم بخير


----------



## waleeed (9 أكتوبر 2007)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## scorpion-king-2050 (9 أكتوبر 2007)

الف شكر على هذه المعلومات القيمة


----------



## احمدحمدىمحمد (10 أكتوبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك مفيدة جدا


----------



## senuors (11 أكتوبر 2007)

تسلم ايدك
جميل جدا وننتظر المزيد
تقبل تحياتى


----------



## tamereng78 (11 أكتوبر 2007)

الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## Yousef111 (11 أكتوبر 2007)

*شكرا*

شكرا اخي الكريم


----------



## القبطان (15 أكتوبر 2007)

بار الله بك


----------



## نعمة حافظ الموسوى (15 أكتوبر 2007)

السلام عليكم 
بارك اللة فى جهودك . واللة الموفق


----------



## نعمة حافظ الموسوى (15 أكتوبر 2007)

السلام عليكم 
بارك اللة فى جهودك . واللة الموفق 


نعمة حافظ الموسوى


----------



## khamis alnamani (16 أكتوبر 2007)

اشكرك يا اخي العزيز على على هذه المعلومات ويعطيك الله كل الخير واعافية


----------



## معروف خليفة (16 أكتوبر 2007)

مجهود مشكور


----------



## قلب الأحبة (17 أكتوبر 2007)

بارك الله على هذا الكتيب ​ 
ووفقك الله لما يحبه ويرضاه ​ 
وجزاك الله كل خير ​ 
:12: :12: :12:​


----------



## gearbox (18 أكتوبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mohame_ refaat (19 أكتوبر 2007)

شكر للمهندس طارق على هذة المجموعة الرئعة


----------



## tariqsamer (21 أكتوبر 2007)

الشكر الجزيل اخي وبارك الله فيك:7:


----------



## هلال محمود (21 أكتوبر 2007)

السلام عليكم 
جزاك الله خير الجزاء وجعله في ميزان حسناتك
أنا أحتاج إلي هذا الكتاب
ISBN: 0120641550
Title: Introduction to Optimum Design, Second Edition
Author: Jasbir Arora 
Publisher: Academic Press (May 5, 2004) 
Publication Date: 2004-05-05
Number Of Pages: 600


----------



## eng_mechanic (22 أكتوبر 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير اخى العزيز.اللهم اجعل هذا العمل فى ميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله


----------



## Ahmed Shennawy (23 أكتوبر 2007)

الف شكر يا اخ وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عودة (24 أكتوبر 2007)

thank you very much Sir


----------



## faster (24 أكتوبر 2007)

شكرا علي الملف الرائع وحتما هو مفيد


----------



## فاتح روما (27 أكتوبر 2007)

الموضوع كتير ممتاز مشكور أخى الكريم


----------



## محمد سلطان علي (29 أكتوبر 2007)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## مصطفى سعد (29 أكتوبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك فيك


----------



## hamza22 (30 أكتوبر 2007)

thanx alot its a very useful


----------



## casper_13_96 (2 نوفمبر 2007)

مشكوور أخى الكريم وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## casper_13_96 (2 نوفمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك فيك


----------



## يوسف الشاطر (5 نوفمبر 2007)

شكرا لك على الموضوع


----------



## Ahmed Tolan (10 نوفمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا و جعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## طارق12345 (13 نوفمبر 2007)

جزيل الله خيرا واكثر من امثالك


----------



## طارق12345 (13 نوفمبر 2007)

جزيل الله خيرا واكثر من امثاللك


----------



## samak (13 نوفمبر 2007)

thank youuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## سعيد الشايب (13 نوفمبر 2007)

شكرا اخي وبارك الله فيك


----------



## هانىحسين (14 نوفمبر 2007)

اخى العزيز بارك اللة فيك واكثر اللة من امثالك فى افعال الخير


----------



## engine1 (15 نوفمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا وأنفع بك


----------



## سدير عدنان (15 نوفمبر 2007)

*شكرا*

اشكرك جزيل الشكر على هذه المعلومات المفيدة


----------



## alaasur (16 نوفمبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك ..فعلا الموضوع قيم ومهم جدا


----------



## محفوظ (23 نوفمبر 2007)

_السلام عليكم ياخوانى 
انا عندى طلب ارجو ان تساعدونى

انا ايغى اى مرجع بالغة العربية عن ميكانيكا المواد او اى موقع فيه شرح لحسابات الاجهاد والانفعال وغيرها من الخواص الميكانيكية للمواد، انا عندى بعض المراجع بالغة الانجليزية لاكن مينفع مع الطلبة الى ماعمرهم درسو باللغة الانجليزية ،
مشـــــــــــــــــــكورين_


----------



## حواسم محمد (23 نوفمبر 2007)

مشكور حبيبي على المجهود الرائع


----------



## eng_hazem123 (23 نوفمبر 2007)

جزيت الف الف الف خير


----------



## heart engineering (24 نوفمبر 2007)

جمعني الله يك في الجنة


----------



## ضياء العراقي غ (10 يناير 2008)

مشكووووووووووووووور اخوي العزيز وكل عام وانته بخير


----------



## انتصار حامد (12 فبراير 2008)

*انتصار حامد*

شكراً جزيلاً لهذه المعلومات القيمة وفقكم الله


----------



## عوبد الورد (12 فبراير 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عوبد الورد (12 فبراير 2008)

الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## ابو خليل الرايق (12 فبراير 2008)

*Thanks alot*

Quit nice and Important information


----------



## مروان عياصره (12 فبراير 2008)

*عنوان رائع لهندسة التكيييف والتبريد* 
www.qariya.com
ترجو ان ينال اعجابكم


----------



## classical_man (13 فبراير 2008)

gooooooooood


----------



## مهندسة مستجدة (13 فبراير 2008)

جداا مفيد 
بارك الله فيك و رزقك من حيث لا تحتسب


----------



## tariqsamer (13 فبراير 2008)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## برنسيسه (13 فبراير 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## عمروموسى (13 فبراير 2008)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## الجناحي (14 فبراير 2008)

many thanks it is very nice material


----------



## م مصطفى حماده (15 فبراير 2008)

الموضوع عبارة عن حقنة فيتامينات
اللهم اجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## العبقرى الغبى (19 يوليو 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير وجعل ذلك فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## محمد مهيا (19 يوليو 2008)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## الحارثي2 (19 يوليو 2008)

مشكوووووووووور


----------



## khamis alnamani (1 أغسطس 2008)

very good information thank u very much


----------



## صمت البحر (15 أغسطس 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عراقيون (26 أكتوبر 2008)

thankssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## عراقيون (26 أكتوبر 2008)

thank you sire


----------



## عراقيون (26 أكتوبر 2008)

thanks sire ssssssssssssss


----------



## جندان (27 فبراير 2009)

مشكوور أخى العزير وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## MedoMechatronics (27 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالى وبركاته

شكرا جزيلا لك على هذا الملف الممتاز والمفيد جدا :85:

جزاك الله كل خير 

وشكرا ​


----------



## أمير صبحي (3 مارس 2009)

مشكور لعمق تفكيرك........................................


----------



## اسامة القاسى (4 مارس 2009)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## eng.sb (4 مارس 2009)

فعلا ابداااااااااااااااااااااع
وجزاك الله خير


----------



## salt (4 مارس 2009)

مشكوووووووووور جدا جدا جدا


----------



## eng ibrahim (8 مارس 2009)

*:33:شكرا اخي وبارك الله فيك:33:*
​


----------



## haddar (8 مارس 2009)

*جزاك الله خير الجزاء وجعله في ميزان حسناتك*


----------



## م زياد حسن (8 مارس 2009)

مشكر اخي الكريم طارق و جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## اللورد900 (4 سبتمبر 2009)

thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanks


----------



## محمد الطيب صلاح (29 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## أحمد رأفت (30 أكتوبر 2010)

جــــــــــــــــــــــزاك الله كل خير يأخى


----------



## Edin Dzeko (5 نوفمبر 2010)

ممتاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااز .......... نجم والله العظيم


----------



## yousefegyp (5 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا فعلا مفيدة


----------



## عاشق تراب القدس (13 فبراير 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## aly_zz (23 فبراير 2012)

بارك الله فيك و جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك 
سبحان الله و بحمده سبحان الله العظيم


----------



## محفوظ (24 فبراير 2012)

thank you brother


----------



## بشير صبحي (24 فبراير 2012)

بارك الله لك اخي العزيز وشكرا لك


----------



## محمد البو فريحة (24 فبراير 2012)

مشكورون وماجورون على ما تقدمون


----------



## engabdullahsami (25 فبراير 2012)

شكراً موضوع رائع


----------



## المغلس الهمدانى (26 فبراير 2012)

مشكوررررررررررررررر اخى الحبيب


----------



## amrhawash (26 فبراير 2012)

thanxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## sms1 (29 فبراير 2012)

موضوع جميل جدا

بارك الله فيك


----------



## sms1 (29 فبراير 2012)

موضوع جميل جدا

بارك الله فيك


----------



## romanaezz (22 أكتوبر 2014)

مشكووووووووووووور


----------



## romanaezz (25 أكتوبر 2014)

*مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور*
​ 
ثبت في سنن الترمذي وابن ماجه أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال :​ 
"أفضل الذكر لا إله إلا الله وأفضل الدعاء الحمد لله ". ​ 
عن أبي هريرة عن النبي 

 قال *{من سئل عن علم علمه فكتمه جاء يوم القيامة عليه لجام من نار}* .


----------



## علي التقني (23 ديسمبر 2014)

الف شكر اخوي 
ممكن حد يساعدني على تعليم كيفية قراءة المخططات الميكانيكية الخاصة بتشيد محطة عزل النفط .و المتكونة من 
1.plot plan
2.Layout
3.Isometric


----------



## mahmoud abdalla014 (3 يناير 2015)

الله يكرمك ويبارك في عمرك


----------



## ehab salah1 (4 يناير 2015)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## ehab salah1 (4 يناير 2015)

اللهم اجعل كل حرفا يرفعك درجات فى الجنة​


----------



## ابومالك محمود عزت (12 يناير 2015)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم


----------



## ابوبرجس (15 يناير 2015)

الله يجزاك خير


----------



## khazzar4 (16 يناير 2015)

برافووووو

تسلم


----------

